# LMR - The Narrows



## extra_medium (Jun 21, 2010)

Has anyone had much luck on the LMR near Beavercreek or Xenia? 
Would it be worth kayaking from 35 to to the Narrows?
Anyone wanna give it ago with me?


----------



## collinmesser (Apr 1, 2018)

I’ve briefly fished a few stretches at the Narrows. I’ve seen some big fish in pools but only ever caught 1-2 tiny smallmouth. There are some great looking sections though that surely hold good fish.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Much better water above the narrows then below. In my opinion.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

You can wade or launch a yak from the Narrows reserve... downstream gets pounded pretty hard from guys. evidenced by the worn out path along the river, that path goes downstream for a looong ways...... Up stream is wadeable for a few hundred yards, you can pass under the bridge, then it opens to a big sandy, deep hole that you’ll hafta get out of the river to get beyond it. 

make it a bit easier on yourself… Maybe a quarter to a half mile upstream from the Narrows, there is another reserve, that is the Glenn Thompson reserve ... it still gets pounded pretty hard, but it is better fishing then at the Narrows, like Salmonid stated earlier


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Do you think it would be possible to launch at the narrows and wade upstream then get in the yak and paddle upstream for a bit?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Aaron2012 said:


> Do you think it would be possible to launch at the narrows and wade upstream then get in the yak and paddle upstream for a bit?


yea, that’d work too... myself, i do that a lot on other rivers... go to the pet store and get a good dog leash, they work perfectly for pulling your yak along


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

9Left said:


> yea, that’d work too... myself, i do that a lot on other rivers... go to the pet store and get a good dog leash, they work perfectly for pulling your yak along


 The leash is a great tip.








I use a horse lead( basically the same) but has a snap on both ends and by snapping on the chain at different spots makes the lenth adjustable. Two of these make a great hammock support on an overniter or you can even build a nice shelter if you have a light tarp.
I've never gotten to the narrows but I've heard that area is beautiful, certainly on my to do list 
Good luck and Good fishing


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

Whatever you do, do not put in at Glen Thompson and attempt to go downstream. There is a massive impassable log jam.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yep! and it is a total PIA to get around it too... lol. that blockage has been there forever


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

Anyone know if the blockage is still there? I waded north from the Mill Bridge and it was ok but fairly shallow with lots of ca-brewers. Managed 1 smallie and 5-6 panfish. Was looking on the map and it seems to be much wider (and deeper?) between us 68 and upper Bellbrook road. Glenn Thompson looks more out of the way for the weekenders too.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Floated through there recently from Glenn Thompson reserve. Lots of log jams that require a lot of portaging. Not worth floating.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

WOT! Go fish Mad Above Huffman Dam. Better fish!


----------

